# Medical marijuana - danger of starting to believe your own bullshit....



## NorthofEngland (Nov 12, 2013)

A few times on these posts I read people describing marijuana as 'medicine'.
Fair enough - for some people it can be a genuine medicine but, if we're going to be brutally honest, most people enjoy getting stoned and if they need to exaggerate the beneficial effects of cannabis to be allowed to continue getting stoned - so be it.

What I'm saying here is BE TRUE TO THINE OWN SELF.
If you like to get stoned - great, get absolutely shithouse wasted.
If you need to lie to a representative of the government or state medical practice - go for it.
It shouldn't be any of their business anyway so lie away without the slightest hint of guilt.

But try and be honest with yourselves.

Are you really smoking weed for a medical complaint.....
Or are you smoking weed because it feels so very nice?


----------



## fssalaska (Nov 12, 2013)

If you feel bad and getting stoned helps you feel better is that not "Medicine" ?
After all If you feel bad and take something sold by one of the below drug dealers in your mined thats better?

Revenue
Rank
2008[SUP][48][/SUP]CompanyCountryTotal Revenues (USD millions)Healthcare R&D 2006 (USD millions)Net income/ (loss) 2006 (USD millions)Employees 20061PfizerUSA67,8097,59919,337122,2002NovartisSwitzerland53,3247,12511,053138,0003Merck & Co.USA45,9874,7834,43474,3724BayerGermany44,2001,7916,450106,2005GlaxoSmithKlineUnited Kingdom42,8136,37310,135106,0006Johnson and JohnsonUSA37,0205,3497,202102,6957SanofiFrance35,6455,5655,033100,7358HoffmannLa RocheSwitzerland33,5475,2587,318100,2899AstraZenecaUnited Kingdom26,4753,9026,06350,000+10Abbott LaboratoriesUSA22,4762,2551,71766,80011Bristol-Myers SquibbUSA17,9143,0671,58560,00012Eli Lilly and CompanyUSA15,6913,1292,66350,06013AmgenUSA14,2683,3662,95048,00014Boehringer IngelheimGermany13,2841,9772,16343,00015Schering-PloughUSA10,5942,1881,05741,50016Baxter InternationalUSA10,3786141,39738,42817Takeda Pharmaceutical Co.Japan10,2841,6202,87015,00018GenentechUSA9,2841,7732,11333,50019Procter & GambleUSA8,964n/a10,34029,258SUM497,51970,843110,0771,342,700Me
000.000.02000
0
0
1



All of the drug dealers above all sale drugs just to make you feel happier so I don't get WTF your talking about.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 12, 2013)

Mj is both. I use it primarily as medicine now for pain. It was recreational when I was younger. That's not to say I don't take enough of my medicine to get super high sometimes. I'm a card holder in ca. The amount I take regularly that makes me feel functional would make most people pass out. It really is a whole different animal when you are using it to treat a chronic condition.


----------



## fssalaska (Nov 12, 2013)

Smoking weed helps me to relax, sleep, deal with peoples bullshit so for me its Medical....


----------



## Southerner (Nov 12, 2013)

My only problem are the kind of medical users who will vote no for full legalization. The ones that think that "smokers who are not prescribed are only making it harder for those of who _really_ need it". Medicine is how you define it, but there is no doubt that MJ has beneficial properties.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 12, 2013)

If they'd give me a medical license I would FIND ways to make people's life incorporate cannabis as much as they do aspirin.


----------



## big bud 56 (Nov 12, 2013)

It is medicine for alot of people that suffer from pain and cancer.
It has a history of being used as medicine in the past.
I agree that many people like to smoke it for the high.
Either way it is a plant that was put here for a purpose and should have never been illegal in the first place.


----------



## NorthofEngland (Nov 13, 2013)

In UK the legalisation issue has moved backwards, BIG TIME, over the last few years.

My fear with pushing decriminalisation through the backdoor of MEDICAL reasons is that the drug companies will isolate the specific compounds (without the high) and the government will use this 'progress' to criminalise the honest smoker even more.

I'm not ill.
I enjoy smoking weed for the mellow high.

Also, whenever I've watched TV documentaries about card carrying MMJ users they are obviously just full on pot heads.
22 year old white guys with dreadlocks and cannabis leaf t-shirts.

Hormone Replacement Therapy has helped millions of women in late middle age - but they don't change their dress sense and build an entire identity around it.

Then again, maybe it's just a happy coincidence that all the people who really benefit, health wise, from cannabis are dyed in the wool dope fiends...?


----------



## NorthofEngland (Nov 13, 2013)

fssalaska said:


> Smoking weed helps me to relax, sleep, deal with peoples bullshit so for me its Medical....


I don't want to contradict you but the problems you list are not symptoms of illness, they're symptoms of daily life.
The fact that cannabis helps you cope is not evidence of it being medicinal.
EVERYONE has to find ways to relax, achieve satisfying levels of deep sleep and, as you so eloquently phrased it 'deal with people's bullshit'.
For some it's yoga or meditation, others like a social glass of beer. Some learn French or flower arranging or join a book club.
If you find coping easier by relaxing with a smoke - no problem.
But it's still not medicine.

"Doctor, can you prescribe something to help me deal with peoples bullshit...."

There's something about accepting cannabis on health grounds that seems almost like admitting to being mentally weak and needing the government to give you a pass - like minority quota's or diminished responsibility.

I don't drink or gamble.
My choice is to use substances that are legally worse but realistically better than the legally sold or prescribed alternatives.

It's the law that's wrong - not me and my well researched and thought out choices.
And I'll be fucked if I must pretend to be mentally deficient to be tolerated as a smoker.

I don't want a 'medicine' prescribing.
I want a soft drug to abuse in the comfort of my own home.


----------



## NorthofEngland (Nov 13, 2013)

fssalaska said:


> If you feel bad and getting stoned helps you feel better is that not "Medicine" ?
> After all If you feel bad and take something sold by one of the below drug dealers in your mined thats better?
> 
> Revenue
> ...


Most of the products sold by those companies actually help to cure specific illnesses.

You don't know WTF I'm talking about but posting a chart about drug company profits is supposed to support an argument? 


By making cannabis a medical issue those fucking companies are exactly the people that will be taking over the whole parade.
The growing, extraction of cannabinols, packaging and prescribing policies.

Cannabis was first seriously criminalised after a campaign by the producers of the newly invented Aspirin.
If the drug companies start to monopolise the MMJ trade small time growers will be hunted to extinction.

So enjoy this short time of being tolerated as a cannabis user for medical reasons.
Because when it's available as a tablet with no side effects (like getting you stoned) the tolerance will end with an almighty explosion of the federal government putting many, many people behind bars.
The corporations own the drug companies and control much government policy.
They'll not stand by while some pot head nobodies undermine their agenda's and profits.


----------



## fssalaska (Nov 13, 2013)

NorthofEngland said:


> Most of the products sold by those companies actually help to cure specific illnesses.
> 
> You don't know WTF I'm talking about but posting a chart about drug company profits is supposed to support an argument?
> 
> ...


sounds like your a dealer not wanting anyone in on your market is that your issue?
so depression and just a bad life is not a specific illness what about Zoloft Paxil and one of the other hundred drugs are they really for a specific illness or are they just to make you feel better Whatever?


----------



## fssalaska (Nov 13, 2013)

NorthofEngland said:


> I don't want to contradict you but the problems you list are not symptoms of illness, they're symptoms of daily life.
> The fact that cannabis helps you cope is not evidence of it being medicinal.
> EVERYONE has to find ways to relax, achieve satisfying levels of deep sleep and, as you so eloquently phrased it 'deal with people's bullshit'.
> For some it's yoga or meditation, others like a social glass of beer. Some learn French or flower arranging or join a book club.
> ...


you really have an odd view of things everyone here is in favor of full legalization except maybe some of the bigger dealers. What I'm saying is marijuana is just a legitimate a drug as Zoloft Paxel or some of those other bull crap drugs that really do nothing other than make you feel happy.
While we're on the subject of you being wrong don't send me any more personal messages talking crap do you really think I care what you think.


----------



## Thriceeee (Nov 13, 2013)

I use Mj for incredible rage, anxiety and depression issues. 
If it wasn't for that, medical or not, there would be many people hurt or dead and id be in jail... simple as that. MJ is MY MEDICINE for living life like a normal human being (As contradictory as that sounds seeing the view on normalcy and mj don't go hand in hand socially.)
I've used prescription drugs and i'll tell you ALL of them made me worse. To the point of suicide. 
Its a great feeling knowing that I can actually take something natural and have a better effect on my well being.
I'm a young 20 something, with long hair and I wear clothing that depicts mj at times. I do what the fuck I want. That in NO WAY can say my uses are illegitimate or "bullshit" or that of a "fiend". 
I'm happy that I've found this medicine for myself and i'm willing to put it everywhere even on my body.. why? Because I take pride in knowing im not a sheep taking prozac, etc.. Of course i'm going to share to the world the very thing that has made my life better and really worth living. (emotionally)


----------



## potroastV2 (Nov 16, 2013)

NorthofEngland said:


> I'm not ill.
> I enjoy smoking weed for the mellow high.



So you like to "get high?" 

You like how it makes you feel?

You are taking a drug, and you are self-medicating to get your desired effect. 

You are using a drug as medicine, whether a doctor told you to use it or not. It's perfectly fine for you to call it medicine.

Helps you sleep? That's a medical use.

Makes you happy? That's a medical use.

You just like it? That's a medical use.


All marijuana use is medical, because it's a drug. So-called "recreational use" is a misnomer, you're using a drug and it's medicine to you.


----------



## ChesusRice (Nov 17, 2013)

rollitup said:


> So you like to "get high?"
> 
> You like how it makes you feel?
> 
> ...


Never heard of anyone using chemotherapy for recreational use


----------



## brimck325 (Nov 17, 2013)

medicine, who's side effects are happy n hungry. most kids dont know that it's actually helping them, another side effect, horrible drug isn't it! wtf!!!


----------



## GroErr (Nov 18, 2013)

What's wrong with both, if it makes you feel better, manages anything like stress, anxiety, pain, whatever, there are benefits and whether you call it recreational use or meds is irrelevant. While I would agree that some will take advantage of it for "recreational use" and will jump on the "medical" bandwagon, the majority benefit from it, call it what you will, it's beneficial.

I smoked for recreational use and never really thought about using it for medical purposes, then I got cancer. It helped in so many ways it's difficult to remember them all, but I'll try, this is from personal experience, not some study or report:

Chemo/radiation: apetite, nausea, anxiety (none), depression (none), pain - I don't know if it removed the pain BUT it allowed me to forget about it or at least some reprieve by taking my mind off it, this was probably the biggest physical benefit, medical? I don't know but it doesn't matter, it helped. The next and most important benefit was keeping me off pharma drugs. While my doctors would readily and sometimes push pharma drugs to offset all the side-effects of both chemo and radiation, I was able to stay off all potentially addictive pharma drugs (oxy's and the like) and refused to take them. Some I had to take (part of making the chemo more effective, so part of the treatment) short-term immediately after chemo (3-5 days) like one called Prednisone - OMFG, this stuff was horrible, they had me on 100mg daily, twice a day, it would keep me up 20 hours/day, anxiety, emotional mood swings, never mind the sleep issue, I'd smoke concentrated oil, so strong that I couldn't smoke it otherwise or I'd pass out, and this would barely allow me to sleep a few hours a night. After the first few treatments I developed brutal sciatic nerve pain in one leg. I believe it was mainly from not exercising (physical fatigue) as much as I would normally and sitting for long periods of time. Again, I turned down all the pharma crap and suffered but with some relief by "medicating" regularly. Not removing the pain but allowing me to put it aside for long enough periods and literally at times keeping me from crying due to the pain.

So call it what you will, question some people's motives, but please don't minimize or trash the benefits for medical use, as far as I'm concerned, it literally saved my life and kept me from getting hooked on much more powerful and "legal" pharma shit f'n hypocrites I recommend and trumpet it for anyone suffering from any sort of mental or physical pain. Even got my ex mother in-law using it when she was going through breast cancer treatments, the biggest hurdle was getting her to accept it as option to the pharma crap. The stigma associated with this wonder drug, only because governments don't have the balls to legalize it, is the worst form of hypocrisy there is. I had never had much experience with pharma drugs until I went through my cancer battle. Nothing (illegal) that I've ever taken (I was a teen in late 60's/early 70's - nuff said) compares to some of the shit they gave me during treatment, yet all of those drugs are "legal" and marijuana is the "evil" gateway drug??? Please $#@!


----------



## 420CannabisMMJPothead (Nov 27, 2013)

If it wasn't for human nature to bicker and divide, I'd think this was some gov't conspiracy. Who cares why someone is for MMJ? We really need to divide into two camps, rec vs med?
Do both camps agree that current laws are baseless? Do both camps agree that jail time is silly for a plant's flowers? Can we move forward or do both sides need to call bullshit some more?
Weak


----------



## kinddiesel (Nov 27, 2013)

I belive my opinion only. 95 % of people smoke weed for the high to have a good time and to relax . nothing wrong with that. and only 5 % of people . smoke weed to kill pain. or to control seizures . I know a lot of people . im happy to say most my patients use it for medicine for pain . one for aids one for cancer after they have the radiation there in a lot of pain . one back ache and feet pain after work . so he can sleep. one has loop.is idk how to spell it .


----------



## potroastV2 (Nov 29, 2013)

So you say 95 percent smoke weed to get high. What you are not understanding is that "to get high" is a medical use of a drug.


All marijuana use is medical.


----------



## 305kandikrypt (Nov 30, 2013)

I live in a major city, known for its drug use. Long story short I work in the medical field. I get to see " legal medicine" at its best. Often times, pain killers are given just because. There's never really a need. Taking a educated guess. Only 15-25% are in actual physical pain. The other majority have been in the hospital for extended periods of time and take pain meds. Out of boredom. While the others are actual addicts. They usually come when they can't afford drugs and know they can check into the e.r and claim suicide. Where they receive free meds. A lot of theses people have health insurance which is being paid for them and receive money on a monthly basis. All this plus more has changed my mind on "medicine" and has egged me on to pursuing mj and give up on this government run health care


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Dec 7, 2013)

Not medicinal huh?....

I made all this up in my crazy bullshit delusional mind...lol 
Medicinal properties of cannabis.. Phytocannabinoids, their boiling points, and properties

&#916;-9-tetrahydrocannabinol (THC) Boiling point: 157ºC / 314.6º Fahrenheit Properties: Euphoriant, Analgesic, Antiinflammatory, Antioxidant, Antiemetic

cannabidiol (CBD) Boiling point: 160-180ºC / 320-356º Fahrenheit Properties: Anxiolytic, Analgesic, Antipsychotic, Antiinflammatory, Antioxidant, Antispasmodic

Cannabinol (CBN) Boiling point: 185ºC / 365º Fahrenheit Properties: Oxidation, breakdown, product, Sedative, Antibiotic

cannabichromene (CBC) Boiling point: 220ºC / 428º Fahrenheit Properties: Antiinflammatory, Antibiotic, Antifungal

&#916;-8-tetrahydrocannabinol (&#916;-8-THC) Boiling point: 175-178ºC / 347-352.4º Fahrenheit Properties: Resembles &#916;-9-THC, Less psychoactive, More stable Antiemetic

tetrahydrocannabivarin (THCV) Boiling point: < 220ºC / <428º Fahrenheit Properties: Analgesic, Euphoriant

Terpenoid essential oils, their boiling points, and properties

&#946;-myrcene Boiling point: 166-168ºC / 330.8-334.4º Fahrenheit Properties: Analgesic. Antiinflammatory, Antibiotic, Antimutagenic

&#946;-caryophyllene Boiling point: 119ºC / 246.2º Fahrenheit Properties: Antiinflammatory, Cytoprotective (gastric mucosa), Antimalarial

d-limonene Boiling point: 177ºC / 350.6º Fahrenheit Properties: Cannabinoid agonist?, Immune potentiator, Antidepressant, Antimutagenic

linalool Boiling point: 198ºC / 388.4º Fahrenheit Properties: Sedative, Antidepressant, Anxiolytic, Immune potentiator

pulegone Boiling point: 224ºC / 435.2º Fahrenheit Properties: Memory booster?, AChE inhibitor, Sedative, Antipyretic

1,8-cineole (eucalyptol) Boiling point: 176ºC /348.8º Fahrenheit Properties: AChE inhibitor, Increases cerebral, blood flow, Stimulant, Antibiotic, Antiviral, Antiinflammatory, Antinociceptive

&#945;-pinene Boiling point: 156ºC / 312.8º Fahrenheit Properties: Antiinflammatory, Bronchodilator, Stimulant, Antibiotic, Antineoplastic, AChE inhibitor

&#945;-terpineol Boiling point: 217-218ºC / 422.6-424.4º Fahrenheit Properties: Sedative, Antibiotic, AChE inhibitor, Antioxidant, Antimalarial

terpineol-4-ol Boiling point: 209ºC / 408.2º Fahrenheit Properties: AChE inhibitor. Antibiotic

p-cymene Boiling point: 177ºC / 350.6º Fahrenheit Properties: Antibiotic, Anticandidal, AChE inhibitor

borneol Boiling point: 210ºC / 410º Fahrenheit Properties: Antibiotic, &#916;-3-carene 0.004% 168 Antiinflammatory

&#916;-3-carene Boiling point: 168ºC / 334.4º Fahrenheit Properties: Antiinflammatory

Flavonoid and phytosterol components, their boiling points, and properties

apigenin Boiling point: 178ºC / 352.4º Fahrenheit Properties: Anxiolytic, Antiinflammatory, Estrogenic

quercetin Boiling point: 250ºC / 482º Fahrenheit Properties: Antioxidant, Antimutagenic, Antiviral, Antineoplastic

cannflavin A Boiling point: 182ºC / 359.6º Fahrenheit Properties: COX inhibitor, LO inhibitor

&#946;-sitosterol Boiling point: 134ºC / 273.2º Fahrenheit Properties: Antiinflammatory, 5-&#945;-reductase, inhibitor

And* of utmost importance....it gets me high*


----------



## buckaroo bonzai (Dec 7, 2013)

NorthofEngland said:


> A few times on these posts I read people describing marijuana as 'medicine'.
> Fair enough - for some people it can be a genuine medicine but, if we're going to be brutally honest, most people enjoy getting stoned and if they need to exaggerate the beneficial effects of cannabis to be allowed to continue getting stoned - so be it.
> 
> What I'm saying here is BE TRUE TO THINE OWN SELF.
> ...





NorthofEngland said:


> Most of the products sold by those companies actually help to cure specific illnesses.
> 
> You don't know WTF I'm talking about but posting a chart about drug company profits is supposed to support an argument?
> 
> ...



Bro your freekin 'creepy'...... --rep to you!

stay in England and hail the queen mother-and the NWO she helped create and support that's doing all this to us.....

frickin ostentatious pretentious pompous brits....we see what your govt is doing for Canada -A-?

is that what ur tryna sell here?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 8, 2013)

Such a sorry state of affairs that cats mindset is! 

_ *NorthofEngland* 

_
​


----------

